# Sources for RMB (specifically turkey necks)



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Generally speaking how much food would be condsidered a "bulk" order as far as say a "city" of 40-50K to get them interested in ordering either something like turkey necks for me? Last week I made the 70+ mile ONE WAY drive to my "usual" supplier with hopes of scoring some turkey necks......I get up there and lo and behold not only do that have NO necks they have NO turkey- no wings or legs which I would have bought in a pinch but nope- nothing. I am thinking about contacting some local butchers/stores to see if they could order them for me and I am not sure where to start on the price vs. available freezer space. I was getting 30# cases of necks for $15 which I was VERY happy with, when they have them. I JUST tried calling them and NUMEROUS times got a busy signal and then it finally rings. I figure I will let it ring until SOMEONE answers. NINETEEN rings and it then cuts to a busy signal!







I am not about to drive up there unless I KNOW they have them available and several cases. This place is ALWAYS busy, always packed, always good prices......not always the best service but EXCELLENT product (meat and fresh veggies/fruits). They are closed the next two weeks and today or tomorrow are the only days I can get there.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

For example 5 cases I can easily have room for when I order (150#) 300# maybe......


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The place we deal with (http://www.uwprovision.com/index.htm) will sell in any quantity but only delivers if it's 500# or more. We get several people together to make the order and get the delivery.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Do they deliver to PA? With a couple other raw feeders we should be able to hit 500#.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would think that as long as the supplier or butcher is placing a meat order that they wouldn't mind ordering you whatever quantity you wanted/needed. I always call my butcher ahead of time to place my order. He gets trucks in twice per week and just adds my order onto his. I buy 2 months worth of food at a time for the two dogs so that equals about 2 cases t neck or 60#.

I have also asked the local grocery store on occasion and they have had t necks, in cases too, just not such a good price.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well most of the butchers I have found here pretty much process their own food and turkeys are not really processed.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Know this is OT, but I found a place in Tampa, where I can get leg quarters with backs for .25/lb yes!!!!!!!!! Guess where I'm goin on Saturday!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Please slap some stamps to 300# and send it on up!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What is this place in Tampa you speak of?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I remember last year about this time turkey necks were hard to come by. Though there was a fire at a local turkey farm that may have contributed, but it is before the Thanksgiving rush and not as many are being processed this time of year. I have been waiting a week for my source to call me about my order(not in yet


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

angela
can you pm me about where in tampa?
i pay $23 for a 40# case

thanks
ellen


----------

